# Hello from the Rockies!



## ann_surely (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello, all!

I'm a recent transplant to Colorado Springs, originally hailing from Wichita, KS, where I studied EPAK with Sibok Tom Kelly. Leaving that school was one of the hardest parts about moving, but I think I've found a good school here in the Springs. I'll start classes next week.

This forum looks like a wonderful resource. I'm eager to explore more!

Cheers,
Ann


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 13, 2004)

Happy posting and welcome aboard. I'm sorry to hear your move from Mr. Kelly as I've heard many good things about him.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Ann,
Welcome to the board, enjoy the forum and as I just posted to another new gal, please join us girls in the LLR, Ladies Locker Room.  TW


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Ann :wavey:
 Glad you're here! :karate:
 :asian:


----------



## still learning (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello, Many times it is a blessing to go to a new martial school and to have new teacher.  We had a young man going to college and got to train in many of the different Kempo schools, he got a chance to see the many varieties of teaching styles.  Today he is back and shares many of his experiences with us. What a lucky guy!  Best of luck to you too!  Aloha


----------



## Vadim (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ann! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Ann,


 For my part, welcome aboard


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 10, 2005)

You trained with one of the best if you were with Sibok.  It is hard to find better anywhere. 

 Welcome to MartialTalk (and tell Sibok Oss for me when next you speak).

 -Michael


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Ann :wavey: Welcome to Martial Talk!  Best wishes on the next step of your Kenpo journey.  As Mr. Billings said, you have indeed trained with one of the best; I do hope you'll join us in the LLR. 

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!! I'm sorry that you had to leave your school and teachers! Let us know what you think about your new school in Colorado Springs.

Robyn


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Ann!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the board and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy.... hey wait a minute.... the origianl post is from 11-13-2004, 08:30 PM


----------



## Drac (Dec 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT even though it has been  since 2004 since you joined


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome to MT even though it has been since 2004 since you joined


 

At least Ann is still listed as being a member.

Again welcome


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 28, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh, Colorado.....


Welcome!

Robert


----------



## Klondike93 (Dec 28, 2007)

What school are you going to in the Springs?


----------



## Kacey (Dec 28, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome and happy.... hey wait a minute.... the origianl post is from 11-13-2004, 08:30 PM





terryl965 said:


> Welcome to MT even though it has been  since 2004 since you joined



I noticed that too... but your profile says you posted yesterday, so welcome - or welcome back, whichever one is more appropriate!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 31, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Ann.  Welcome to MT.


----------

